# German Riesling



## Dominique1978 (Sep 6, 2014)

What's you're experience about German Riesling?


----------



## cpfan (Sep 7, 2014)

Dominique1978 said:


> What's you're experience about German Riesling?



Ummm.... love the stuff???

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Sep 8, 2014)

Although I made plenty of Riesling, none of it was German. All the grapes came from California. 

Had good results and it is worth a try.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 10, 2014)

German Riesling comes in many sugar levels from dry to sweet with two measures in between. what specifically are you you looking for?


----------



## Tom_S (Sep 11, 2014)

Riesling? Love it.


----------

